# Ribbon Embroidery



## benita1945 (Apr 18, 2014)

I know you will find this a very interesting piece of work and the lady that has done this is very good. I taught her how to make the ribbon roses and she put it all together herself.


----------



## mozey50 (Mar 22, 2011)

omg this took my breath away excellent work stunning it keep up xx


----------



## Jalsh (Aug 6, 2012)

It's a work of art!
And Jeanette is a super model! 
LOVE the photo.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

So beautiful, I love it &#128158;


----------



## Granny-Pearl (Jun 21, 2013)

Beautiful! X


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

That is absolutely stunning


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

That is true magnificent,such beautiful work,thanks for posting.


----------



## Rubyslippers07 (Feb 24, 2014)

How beautiful!!


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Exquisite work. So much beautiful detail and colour :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Angela c (Dec 12, 2013)

WOW !!!!!!!!


----------



## jojo111 (Aug 2, 2014)

Marvelous work! You are very talented! :thumbup:


----------



## benita1945 (Apr 18, 2014)

thankyou all for your remarks. I have posted your comments to Jeannette so she willl know you have seen her work.

Benita Perth W Aust


----------



## msmarie1 (Jun 2, 2013)

Benita.....It's Gorgeous.!..please come and teach me, How to
do the same!! You are a good Teacher and she is a good 
Student!! keep up the good work!! msmarie1


----------



## Luckylady7929 (Nov 12, 2013)

Omg. It is breathtaking. No words can explain how beautiful


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

Gorgeous


----------



## maureenb (Apr 1, 2011)

Almost looks like a cake topper..beautiful!


----------



## DHobbit (Jan 11, 2014)

:shock: :thumbup:


----------



## craftyone51 (Nov 22, 2013)

Here's another OMG!!! It's just absolutely stunning. Love it, Love it, Love it. What a talent.


----------



## TammyK (Jan 31, 2011)

That is _stunning_!!!! Wow!


----------



## Sjlegrandma (Jan 18, 2013)

That is beautiful. Can I ask is the ribbon multi coloured, it looks like it to me. Never seen ribbon like that.


----------



## lil rayma (Mar 29, 2012)

I got chills when I scrolled down and saw this beautiful work. Please tell your friend how exquisite her work is, and congratulations to you for, obviously, being a great teacher.


----------



## benita1945 (Apr 18, 2014)

lil rayma said:


> I got chills when I scrolled down and saw this beautiful work. Please tell your friend how exquisite her work is, and congratulations to you for, obviously, being a great teacher.


I will pass your comments to her. thank you for your words and I must admit I am a very patient teacher and I give them all 100% of my time and if they do well I feel good.

Benita


----------



## benita1945 (Apr 18, 2014)

Sjlegrandma said:


> That is beautiful. Can I ask is the ribbon multi coloured, it looks like it to me. Never seen ribbon like that.


We dyed the white ribbon.

Benita


----------



## Sjlegrandma (Jan 18, 2013)

Wow how clever are you. And what a great job you did of it.


----------



## Windbeam (Jul 31, 2011)

Beautiful!


----------



## Nana Mc (May 31, 2013)

Wow!


----------



## amberdragon (Dec 12, 2011)

this is a very popular technique used in crazy quilting
Blessings


----------



## cartroublemom2 (Aug 12, 2014)

:thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## jonibee (Nov 3, 2011)

No words can describe but I'll try.."Stunning"..Beautiful..Unique"


----------



## bonniebb (Jul 1, 2011)

Absolutely GORGEOUS!!!


----------



## Dusti (Jan 23, 2012)

WOW! I LOVE anything done in high relief, I don't care what the medium! Phenomenal work!! Just stunning!


----------



## scottie55 (Jul 5, 2014)

wow beautiful )


----------



## MacRae (Dec 3, 2011)

Oh to die for.... this is gorgeous! Thank you for sharing her work.


----------



## Sally15 (Dec 24, 2013)

That is really beautiful


----------



## bluenavy67 (Apr 6, 2013)

Gorgeous!


----------



## Montana Gramma (Dec 19, 2012)

Wonderful! Is it going to be a pillow?


----------



## Munchn (Mar 3, 2013)

Stunning. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## cevers (Jul 8, 2011)

Fabulous!


----------



## sillytilly (Dec 8, 2012)

mozey50 said:


> omg this took my breath away excellent work stunning it keep up xx


 :thumbup: :lol: :!: :!:


----------



## vasantha (Dec 15, 2011)

Its a beautiful work. I think this ribbon embroidery is fading, why not have class for those who like to learn.


----------



## Grammy Toni (Apr 30, 2011)

Wow! Talk about taking the basics and turning it into a work of art! She obviously has a lot of talent to explore.


----------



## Isuel (Sep 27, 2011)

Wow!


----------



## mperrone (Mar 14, 2013)

WOW! Totally amazing!


----------



## knitpick (Apr 21, 2011)

fantastic


----------



## Medieval Reenactor (Sep 3, 2013)

Oops, double post. Sorry


----------



## Medieval Reenactor (Sep 3, 2013)

OOOOOH, how pretty! I'm massively impressed. She looks so proud of herself - as well she should.


----------



## tat'sgran (Dec 13, 2011)

Amazing work.. such a lovely design..xo


----------



## tweeter (Dec 22, 2012)

beautiful job


----------



## SallyAnn (Apr 21, 2011)

Wow, that is breathtakingly beautiful! I would love to learn how to make those roses. Maybe someday...


----------



## Nancylynn1946 (Nov 19, 2012)

Exquisite.


----------



## blumbergsrus (May 13, 2011)

WOW!


----------



## moherlyle (May 14, 2011)

One of the prettiest things I've seen. She has a great eye for putting it all together, doesn't she?!


----------



## krankymax (Mar 5, 2012)

Gorgeous work of art.


----------



## Corndolly (Mar 1, 2014)

Wonderful!


----------



## brdlvr27 (Nov 12, 2011)

WOW - beautiful


----------



## Gundi2 (May 25, 2012)

its a beautiful art of work


----------



## Mary Cardiff (Mar 18, 2012)

Beautiful work.


----------



## mojac (Mar 21, 2014)

The one I did sure didn't look as good. Yours is out of this world beautiful.


----------



## hellokittyangel (Apr 14, 2014)

OMG, it's one of the most beautiful things I've ever seen!!! :thumbup:


----------



## Doubledee (May 29, 2013)

It is gorgeous!


----------



## DonnaJean1234 (Mar 31, 2012)

That's is absolutely stunning. Beautiful work


----------



## TAYATT (Mar 11, 2014)

Stunningly beautiful!


----------



## Cassews (Apr 10, 2013)

That is one thing I truly want on my 2015 bucket list is how to do that .. 
Can you do a tutorial on how ... 

Tell Jeannette it is just beautiful !!!


----------



## Damama (Oct 2, 2011)

OMG is right! Those are so beautiful!


----------



## Lady Kaira (Jan 11, 2012)

OOh so beautiful!


----------



## mama879 (Jan 27, 2011)

Wow how pretty is that. She is a true artist. What is she going to make with it. It's to pretty to use.


----------



## benita1945 (Apr 18, 2014)

Thank you all for looking in and your comments . My classes and my ladies that follow me each day of the week, are very glad that we found each other. We spend so much time together just creating new and wonderful crafts. My "Gift" that was given to me, should be shared and I love my followers.I am so proud of them.
Benita from Perth w Australia . Have a good day.


----------



## grma16 (Aug 26, 2012)

WOW. Beautiful job.


----------



## JeanneHolmes (May 4, 2011)

Absolutely beautiful!


----------



## Sugar and Spice's Mom (Aug 2, 2011)

It's a beauty.


----------



## Jojo61 (Aug 11, 2014)

Benita, that is spectacular !


----------



## Mirror (Jun 23, 2014)

benita1945 said:


> I know you will find this a very interesting piece of work and the lady that has done this is very good. I taught her how to make the ribbon roses and she put it all together herself.


V pretty.


----------



## dialknit (Oct 17, 2012)

Gorgeous!!!!


----------



## grma16 (Aug 26, 2012)

WOW. Beautiful.


----------

